# Puerto Rico (Caribbean)



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone from Puerto Rico, U.S.A. ever been here before?

Did I miss it elsewhere? :nono:

Let me know so I can hit my head on the wall :madman:

The happiest place on earth :thumbsup:










www.welcome.topuertorico.org


----------



## brozone (Jan 6, 2006)

*back to PR*

Arbuz,

I'm a mountain biker currently living in Pennsylvania. I lived in PR in the 70's (Roosey Roads on the east coast) and just went back for a vacation with my family this summer. I know there is some mt biking but since I had my familia along I did not look into it in any detail.

I am most familiar with the east coast & vieques. Where do you ride? what are the good areas?

-- Brozone


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm from and live in PR, how can I be of help?

We have good riding here




























And so much more

My last post https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=224736 and you can search by my handle to see my other posts.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

brozone said:


> Arbuz,
> I'm a mountain biker currently living in Pennsylvania. I lived in PR in the 70's (Roosey Roads on the east coast) and just went back for a vacation with my family this summer. I know there is some mt biking but since I had my familia along I did not look into it in any detail.
> I am most familia with the east coast & vieques. Where do you ride? what are the good areas?
> -- Brozone


Sup Brozone,

Cool. The base closed as you know. But biking is still going on. On the road if you have a death wish and on the trail if you are not afraid of 6ft iguanas or rotten mangoes under the leaves. No matter how much experience you have riding, nothing beats some tropical fruit stuck on your wheels 

Monagas and a lot of family parks. I spend most time in the UPR Campus though.
I also did Cabo Rojo a while ago. Kindda short and it started raining 

Check it out. I'll post some trail pictures later on.

Next to Ft Buchanans
http://www.mtb-pr.com/dem_topo_monagas.htm
http://mtbpr.tripod.com/apemi_11.htm


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Hola DirtDevil.
No se que me espanta mas, si el avatar o el nombre de aspiradora 
Yo no soy de Puerto Rico como se me nota en el acento... je suis mexicain!!! 

I started riding in Puerto Rico a short time ago. I didn't have a bike. I've been traveling for quite a while so it is nice to ride again. My boricuan G/F is learning the craft so I spend most time riding with her on asphalt and rockless dirt. I know, no fun, but she is doing quite well!!!
I'll take her to Monagas in Bayamon in a couple of weeks. Meanwhile she enjoys local parks and Paseo Lineal and such.
I think getting her off the car was a great accomplishment for a banking exec city girl who grew up with granma 
Ponce dude? IT/Telecomm?

I'm riding mexican these days. Nothing flashy or race worthy but it gets the job done


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

To keep in touch with the local scene check out the following links.

http://www.ponceweb.net/mountainbike - mtb forum
http://www.ponceweb.net/gallery - mtb pic gallery 
http://www.cmtbpr.com - mtb comission page
http://www.ciclismopr.com - general cycling page, mostly roadie stuff
http://www.xtremeculture.com - general cycling page, mostly mtb and sk8

This weekend there's a race in Monagas, just FYI.

Not from Ponce but I work on IT.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

OK. Las checo en un instante para familiarizarme 
Cual es tu LBS favorito en el area metro... tune ups, upgrades, etc.
Visite algunos, de hecho me repararon un detalle de la bici de mi novia en Ciclo Mundo que entiendo es una franquicia de LBS.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I work part time on Ciclomundo Guaynabo, all the Ciclomundo's are a franchise but managed individually.

Here's a list of the shops that I know.

Wheel Shop - Cabo Rojo
Ciclomundo Mayaguez
Ciclomundo Ponce
Rambla Bike - Ponce
Los Pedales - Ponce
Matts Bike Shop - Caguas
Freddie's Sport Shop - Aibonito
Bike Stop - San Juan
Ciclomundo Guaynabo
Ciclomundo Parana - San Juan
Velo Bike - Bayamon
Colon Bicycle - Bayamon
Bike Center - Manati
Bike Shop - Arecibo
Hot Dog Cycling - Carolina
Adrenalina - Carolina
Universal Bicycle - Fajardo


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Wheel Shop - Cabo Rojo
Ciclomundo Mayaguez
Ciclomundo Ponce
Rambla Bike - Ponce
Los Pedales - Ponce
Matts Bike Shop - Caguas
Freddie's Sport Shop - Aibonito
Bike Stop - San Juan *BEEN THERE. SPECIALIZED GUYS*
Ciclomundo Guaynabo
Ciclomundo Parana - San Juan *BEEN THERE. ALMOST GOT A GF 4MOI AND A TREK FOR MY G/F*
Velo Bike - Bayamon *BEN THERE. SMALL SHOP. KINDDA HIDDEN. KIND GUYS*
Colon Bicycle - Bayamon *BEEN THERE. THE GIANT PEOPLE (A bit confused @ times). GOT SOME GLOVES THERE. TOO CLOSE TO WALMART AND SAMS *
Bike Center - Manati
Bike Shop - Arecibo
Hot Dog Cycling - Carolina *WE CALL THEM FRESAS IN MEXICO. THEY SPONSOR THE "TIJUANA'S" TEAM OR IS IT THE OTHER WAY AROUND *
Adrenalina - Carolina
Universal Bicycle - Fajardo

Also visited a couple of shops in Dorado, CicloMundo (a guy called Tio Pepe I think, must be famous in da island), and a small shop down the road, mostly spanish road bikes... ah! and Pilis in Carolina.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

There's no Ciclomundo in Fajardo, there used to be one in Humacao but went out of business.

Tio Pepe is in Ciclomundo Dorado, nice guy and great mechanic. In Dorado there's another shop but don't recall the name.

There's a race in Monagas on Sunday, I'll be participating on the single speed class.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry I meant Dorado , Tio pepe is in Dorado, he gave me his card. I heard he is an experienced DH.
Also heard there was a big event in Salinas later this month. I'll checo with high command (g/f) what the plans are for the commin weekends.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

There's nothing in Salinas, it was last weekend nad got cancelled.

This Sunday there's a race in Monagas (Bayamon), the 24th in Cabo Rojo, National Championship Oct 8 and the 24 hours of Florida Oct 21st.

All events are XC for little and big kids with the exeption of the 24 hours that's only for big kids.


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Dont forget... www.redbulldowngurabo.com 

I read in ENDI about cancelation of the vuelta de puerto rico. Lotsa politics in the sport. Not good


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Slippery when wet...*

Monagas is nice. Didn't expect the lower trail to be so narrow and dense. But only fell twice which is good... :thumbsup:

PS. Google Earth updated the Monagas area. No mas nubes!!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Topics regarding the Monagas race last Sunday.

http://www.ponceweb.net/mountainbike/viewtopic.php?t=580

http://www.ponceweb.net/mountainbike/viewtopic.php?t=586

http://www.ponceweb.net/mountainbike/viewtopic.php?t=581

http://www.xtremeculture.com/forums/index.php?action=vthread&forum=10&topic=51

The course was dry and the racing fast on a sunny and very humid day.

Next Sunday will be in Cabo Rojo

http://www.cmtbpr.com/

Hope to see you there, I'll be participating on the single speed class.


----------

